# Bear bait



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't baited bear in 20 years so what's everyone using these days. I think this is my fifth year I'll be putting in for Bear tag I'm up in Newberry unit what's my odds of getting my tag this year?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Anything sweet, dog food,popcorn,bread and a little bit of used cooking grease. Also spray liquid smoke and Vanilla on trees and bait site.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> Anything sweet, dog food,popcorn,bread and a little bit of used cooking grease. Also spray liquid smoke and Vanilla on trees and bait site.


I've been using oats corn and molasses to feed deer up in Chippewa county I wanted that work


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

ajc1 said:


> I've been using oats corn and molasses to feed deer up in Chippewa county I wanted that work


That will work also. I just said what I've used it the past.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

They seem to prefer sweets around here. Pie filling type bait is popular, as are doughnuts, and granola.

I tried some peanut butter last season and it wasn't as popular as I thought it would be. I also used honey (a lot) and granola along with some kind of de-sugared strawberry stuff. It was hard to work with as it was very thick. But I spread it on a few trees and it was all gone the next morning, along with the tree bark.

Good luck this season!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Donnuts....
LOts of donnuts...used them in Maine...wow
Krispykream


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> They seem to prefer sweets around here. Pie filling type bait is popular, as are doughnuts, and granola.
> 
> I tried some peanut butter last season and it wasn't as popular as I thought it would be. I also used honey (a lot) and granola along with some kind of de-sugared strawberry stuff. It was hard to work with as it was very thick. But I spread it on a few trees and it was all gone the next morning, along with the tree bark.
> 
> Good luck this season!


Oh yes... forgot the Honey too  it is awesome.

I have about 10 gallon left


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

ajc1 said:


> I haven't baited bear in 20 years so what's everyone using these days. I think this is my fifth year I'll be putting in for Bear tag I'm up in Newberry unit what's my odds of getting my tag this year?


First hunt, no
Second hunt, maybe
Third hunt, yes


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> First hunt, no
> Second hunt, maybe
> Third hunt, yes


I'm wondering if it's worth my time did just put in for the point or just go ahead and try to get my second season cuz I got my own property right here at my house


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

ajc1 said:


> I haven't baited bear in 20 years so what's everyone using these days.


I've been using corn, cheap maple syrup, and other items as available. These may not be the best bear attractors, but they are good enough and convenient, especially if one has to hike in the bait.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I've been using corn, cheap maple syrup, and other items as available. These may not be the best bear attractors, but they are good enough and convenient, especially if one has to hike in the bait.


 I was definitely thinking about switching to some lighter bait last season. I thought about maybe buying a popcorn maker, and just carrying a little of the heavier stuff.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Draw statistics.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79147_81579-500189--,00.html


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Bears general diet is supposed to be heavy in protein in the spring and heavy in carbs and fats fall ad they prepare for hibernation.

Funny how people's fall reccs align with the biology.

I wouldnt use my five points for third season in that area. Pretty sure that is where I was considering with only one point. You'd be wasting your hard earned points.


----------



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

shaffe48b said:


> Bears general diet is supposed to be heavy in protein in the spring and heavy in carbs and fats fall ad they prepare for hibernation.
> 
> Funny how people's fall reccs align with the biology.
> 
> I wouldnt use my five points for third season in that area. Pretty sure that is where I was considering with only one point. You'd be wasting your hard earned points.


Mix dollar store vanilla with vegetable oil and a little water in a spray bottle. The oil helps it stick better and slows evaporation. Get it high in the trees and cover your bait site and bait trail with it. I also used bread/sweets, popcorn sprinkled with raspberry jello powder, dog food. I spayed the vanilla every time I baited. I kept the bait mix the same but tried to add a different treat each time. Maybe some molasses, peanut butter, or cheap syrup. I had bears at every bait I set and this was my first year. Lots of hard enjoyable work that paid off my second day hunting.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

IMO this is one of the best things I purchased for my last three bear hunts. 2oz of this with 5 gallons of fryer grease and the sweet smell is contagious. I stock pile fryer grease all year. I anticipate we went through 200+ gallons last year. Attractants are important to get them there and then giving them what they want will hold them there. I haven't seen anyone mention the bait we use the most of yet. The boxes are 1"x1" cherry licorice chunks which I was very impressed with last year as well. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/NOR...VQdbACh0oMgTcEAYYAyABEgLL9vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I use corn mixed with dry dog food. Then I pour a generous amount of molasses over that. Carbs, protein, and sweets in one meal. Covers anything they could be craving. 

I carry the corn/dog food in a bag and the molasses separate. That way I can backpack it in to the bait without making a mess.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

shaffe48b said:


> I wouldnt use my five points for third season in that area. Pretty sure that is where I was considering with only one point. You'd be wasting your hard earned points.


Until 5 years ago I received a permit for the last hunt in Newberry Unit every year no points....harvested 300 lb.+ boars every year.....usually by Oct. 10 baits are not getting hit regularly....


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

cotote wacker said:


> Until 5 years ago I received a permit for the last hunt in Newberry Unit every year no points....harvested 300 lb.+ boars every year.....usually by Oct. 10 baits are not getting hit regularly....


My point being is if he has 5 points he should do something he cant do in the future with no points...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bear Crack recipe.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Real smart dry dead grass and pine needles a open flame inches away....


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

People making crack do crazy things.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

cotote wacker said:


> Until 5 years ago I received a permit for the last hunt in Newberry Unit every year no points....harvested 300 lb.+ boars every year.....usually by Oct. 10 baits are not getting hit regularly....


What did you use as bait?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, sweets is good. After that let’s talk LOCATION. One wants that thick, dark, swampy, Private, evergreen location, away from human activity.

That 2:00 A.M. visit may give some game-cam pics, but offers little for tagging out.


----------



## Wild turkey (Jan 14, 2020)

Lucky charms marshmallows!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I emailed this question to dnr and they wont get back with me. Anyone know?



Are peanuts, nuts, trail mix considered processed foods and unlimited as bear bait or are they considered grains and therefore limited to 2 gallons?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd consider them processed, but where did you get you two gallon limit. Bear bait not accessible to deer is not subject to a two gallon limit.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

shaffe48b said:


> I emailed this question to dnr and they wont get back with me. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> Are peanuts, nuts, trail mix considered processed foods and unlimited as bear bait or are they considered grains and therefore limited to 2 gallons?


I would say trail mix is definitely a processed food and penuts are not a grain. So you should be good there, however make sure there are no m&m's in the trail mix or other chocolate as that would be illegal.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I'd consider them processed, but where did you get you two gallon limit. Bear bait not accessible to deer is not subject to a two gallon limit.


It appears that is only ever the case if the bait is in a barrel and I don't plan on using a barrel partly due to restrictions.

Otherwise if bait is on the ground then you are restricted to 2 gallons AND it cant be accessible to deer .

Im not even sure how you make it inaccessible to deer outside of a container. Even if you cover it in logs it will be made accessible to deer as soon as a bear tears into it and doesnt finish off the bait.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

shaffe48b said:


> It appears that is only ever the case if the bait is in a barrel and I don't plan on using a barrel partly due to restrictions.
> 
> Otherwise if bait is on the ground then you are restricted to 2 gallons AND it cant be accessible to deer .
> 
> Im not even sure how you make it inaccessible to deer outside of a container. Even if you cover it in logs it will be made accessible to deer as soon as a bear tears into it and doesnt finish off the bait.


We disagree on what the regulations require. My understanding is that whatever quantity of grain I put under my logs is legal because it is under those logs. Maybe better informed opinions can enlighten us.


----------

